# Création Dun logiciel/programme pour une ecole de musique



## gigab (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour je cherche à créer un programme pour une ecole de musique. Gestion des élèves des professeurs, des disciplines, tarifs etc. 
Actuellement est utilisée une base de donnée Access en réseau afin que chacun puisse travailler en même temps sur le même fichier. 
Manquestion est ce difficile pour un non programmeur de refaire une telle base? Quel logiciel utiliser pour cette création ?
J'aurai encore beaucoup de questions mais pour l'instant je vous remercie de vos conseils.


----------



## Lio70 (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Access n'est pas fait pour etre utilise en reseau, sous-entendu a plusieurs utilisateurs dessus en meme temps. C'est Microsoft qui le dit. 'ttention aux crashes. Pour refaire une telle application sur Mac vous pouvez utiliser FileMaker Pro. Il parait que c'est meilleur qu'Access mais pas plus difficile. Pour ma part je n'ai pas utilise suffisemment FMP pour pouvoir juger.

Mais d'une maniere ou d'une autre, il y a toujours un peu de programmation. Quel est le profil de competences exact du "non-programmeur" dont vous parlez?

Alternative: developpement avec Xcode fourni gratuitement sur le DVD d'installation du Mac. Avec la technologie Core Data, creer une application de base  de donnees est tres facile. Vous pouvez definir la structure de votre base, les types de champs, et meme creer les formulaires sur la fenetre de votre programme sans "programmation" a proprement parler. Mais si vous jouer avec des tarifs et histoires de ce genre, ou que les relations entre les tables de donnees sont complexes, vous devrez entrer dans la programmation en langage C / Objective-C.

Bien a vous.


----------



## gigab (12 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.
Le programmeur en question c'est moi et même access me pose problème au niveau compréhension. 

Ceci dit je m'intéresse pas mal à la programmation sans toutefois avoir la volonté de faire de gros programmes. 

Je cherche surtout à faire quelque chose qui ne soit pas usine à gaz et qui soit fonctionnel et stable. Actuellement linterface que nous avons est pourrie et même si ça fonctionne pas mal en réseau il y a quand même des déficiences assez prononcées. 

En fait il faudrait une table élèves, une prof, une tarifs une disciplines etc qui soient en relation et qui permettent la creation de statistiques, d étiquettes pour mailings postal et j'en passe...

Vous me parlez de xcode et filemaker pro. Est-ce difficile d'apprentissage ? Est-ce compatible Windows et en réseau ?

Merci encore


----------



## Lio70 (12 Août 2010)

Ici c'est un forum Mac. Je suppose que si vous avez pose la question ici c'est que votre application devra tourner a la fois sur Mac et PC. Dans ce cas, choisissez FileMakerPro. C'est semblable a Access, pas plus difficile, c'est OK en partage reseau et disponible a la fois sur PC et sur Mac.

Pour l'apprentissage, il y a des bouquins. Au niveau difficulte je crois que vous devrez accepter de faire un minimum d'efforts mais ce ne sera pas pire qu'Access. D'un autre cote vous ne trouverez pas plus simple qu'Access et FileMaker...

http://www.filemaker.fr/products/filemaker-pro/?nav=products-pro


----------



## gigab (12 Août 2010)

Oui bien entendu pour la part je suis un Apple user et ne perd pas espoir de faire passer ma société sur Mac mais pour le moment nous tournons sous Windows. 

Je vais voir Filemaker pro et vais bosser dessus. Bien entendu en fournissant des efforts ;-)


----------



## tatouille (12 Août 2010)

fait ca avec un serveur et des pages html

un linux/ apache/php/mysql et ca roule


----------



## ntx (12 Août 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> fait ca avec un serveur et des pages html
> 
> un linux/ apache/php/mysql et ca roule


+1 
Et j'ajouterai : et en plus c'est gratuit !


----------



## gigab (12 Août 2010)

ntx a dit:


> +1
> Et j'ajouterai : et en plus c'est gratuit !



Je veux bien mais là je ne vois pas du tout comment faire... Pour faire les relations entre les données etc et en plus il faut que tout soit sécurisé !!?

Et de plus actuellement ça fait tellement bof que je voudrais trouver quelque chose de vraiment professionnel et stable.


----------



## ntx (13 Août 2010)

gigab a dit:


> Et de plus actuellement ça fait tellement bof que je voudrais trouver quelque chose de vraiment professionnel et stable.


La solution proposée par Tatouile est *professionnelle et stable* même en étant gratuite. Ces outils sont utilisés tous les jours pour la réalisation d'applications et de sites tout ce qu'il y a de plus professionnel.
Mais il est sûr que pour que une fois déployée chez toi elle le soit encore il faut faire appel à un développeur professionnel (ou tout du moins amateur un peu éclairé). Et ceci est vrai quelque soit les outils utilisés. Un site ou une application professionnel et sécurisé ne s'improvise pas.  Et ça ne se fait pas en un quart d'heure. :rateau:


----------



## gigab (13 Août 2010)

En un quart d'heure  zut je pensais utliser ce temps 
Non sans rire je compte prendre mon temps mais vraiment néophyte dans l'affaire je demandais de laide sur la meilleure solution à mon histoire. 
Aussi je n'ai pas été très précis dans les infos  mais access ou la solution html sont une voie. 
Après l'autre problème c'est que je fais ce développement de moi même car l'entreprise ne souhaite pas mettre un centime. D'où le souci du développement sécurisé...


----------



## ntx (13 Août 2010)

La partie sécurité est la plus délicate et je ne pense pas que ce soit à la portée d'un développeur amateur. Ca ne se limite pas à entrer un mot de passe, ça c'est simple à gérer, mais il faut sécuriser toutes les saisies à l'écran pour ne pas pouvoir entrer dans ta base via des lignes de commandes SQL masquées dans ces saisies. De même si tu choisis la solution HTML, il faut masquer la structure de ton site pour qu'on ne puisse pas déduire des URL pour accéder à des informations confidentielles.


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2010)

Il faudrait aussi savoir si la base de donnees est a usage exclusivement interne dans votre equipe ou si elle doit etre consultable par le public via internet. Dans ce cas, la base sera chez un hebergeur et la securite des datacenters est en general assez blindee. La securite du serveur ne sera donc plus de votre ressort, c'est une epine hors du pied. Que dis-je, un baobab...

Dans tous les cas, qui doit pouvoir se connecter aux donnees? Tout le monde dans votre equipe y a-t-il acces de maniere identique ou chacun doit-il s'identifier avec son account lui donnant acces a ses donnees?

Si tout le monde sans distinction, on peut mettre un fichier .htaccess dans le repertoire, qui affiche une fenetre pop-up demandant le mot de passe. Si chacun doit etre identifie, alors il faut travailler avec des sessions individuelles et des cookies.


----------



## gigab (14 Août 2010)

Non en fait actuellement c'est interne seules 3 personnes ont accès à la base. 
Ça ne se fait pas par mot de passe les élèves n'y ont pas accès. Seules les personnes qui créent les fichiers élèves, renseignent les disciplines prises avec quel prof, quel jour et quelle heure, leur niveau, le coût delà scolarité, ce qui est réglé, par quel moyen à quelle date etc...

Concernant les nouveautés que je voudrai insérer, il y aurait les stats, la possibilité de créer des étiquettes d' enveloppe automatiquement, le CA, etc. 

Aussi a la fin de l'année scolaire le fait de pouvoir exporter en zip le fichier de l'année écoulée, en recréer un autre pour l'année qui débute. 
Et ceci sans devoir a chaque fois rerentrer les infos personnelle des élèves.


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2010)

Etant developpeur MySQL/PHP/web depuis quelques annees, je comprends pourquoi on vous conseille cette solution. En plus, le serveur web Apache et l'interpreteur PHP sont preinstalles sur chaque Mac. Il suffit de les activer sur la machine qui servira de serveur (peut importe le modele de Mac -- ou meme de PC).

Mais franchement, au vu de ce que notre ami veut faire avec ses donnees, vous ne croyez pas qu'une solution filemaker soit plus indiquee? OK il y a le cout d'achat, mais si on doit monetiser le temps qu'il passerait a apprendre ce qu'il faut pour developper son truc en MySQL/PHP je crois qu'on arrive au meme resultat.

Avec Access et sa base partagee en reseau, il a deja les connaissances requises pour faire la meme chose sur Filemaker. Ensuite, il y a les "wizards". Exporter le fichier en fin d'annee, imprimer ses listes d'adresses pour mailing... Personnellement je sauterais sur Filemaker. Mais cela n'engage que moi.

Et il ya des bouquins en francais pour apprendre, si les fichiers d'aide sont trop confus:
http://www.filemaker.fr/support/books_magazines.html

En bas de cette page on peut telecharger une demo valable 30 jours:
http://www.filemaker.fr/support/downloads/?csr=support_downloads_new


----------



## Céroce (16 Août 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, Lio, FileMaker reste une base de données très accessible, qui me paraît tout indiquée dans ce cas. Tout le monde ne peut pas développer une webapp.


----------



## angelo95 (16 Août 2010)

Et pourquoi pas Bento ? Encore plus simple...


----------



## Céroce (16 Août 2010)

Bento n'existe que sur Mac et ne permet pas de partager sa BdD.


----------

